# New Chyenne 660 first 2 weeks



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi All
Just thought I would give you all a quick insight into the first 2 weeks of owning our Chyenne 660.

A few teething problems but overall very impressed the only real gripe is in some of the cushions, these are the cusions that tuck down at each end of the front to back seating behing the cab area.

The cusions are hard backed but have been assembled with staples that are too long and have come right through the back and have slightly scratched the wood panels below the seat cusions, I have used a wax stick to cover the slight scratches (these cannot be seen unless you remove the main cusions as they are low down)

All the other toys work very well, the half dinette with 2 extra travel seats are well done, although we test drove a chyenne I am still very impressed with the drive and power. (130ps)

I have checked the injectors and the top of the engine and although I can see the join in the windscreen scuttle it seems watertight and even after driving in heavy rain the engine is dry, time will tell.

I will be looking into getting a spare wheel as don't like not having one.

I had to move one of the gas bottle clamps as it was too high for the 6kg bottle.

Fuel consumption seems good the computer says about 25 mpg at 60 but that quickly drops to about 18mpg at 70 so it pays to keep to about 60mph.

It might be a good idea to check your cusions if you have recently picked up/soon to pick up an autotrail before the protrooding staples damage your woodwork.

Cheers All

Andy and Kim.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy, Kim,

We picked our new Cheyenne 660 up 3rd Nov and are also pleased with it so far.

However like you we had a staple sticking out of that arm rest cushion. I discovered it yesterday when I took the cushion and seat off to access the locker. To my horror I saw more than a slight scratch on the panel by the kitchen. Because the cushion/arm rest covered this I didn't realise there was a problem. I am upset as it has made a deep mark around2cm in diameter as well as minor scratches. I had been sitting that end. I have now hit the offending staple end and can no longer feel it but now left with this awfull mark!! I have tried a wax stick but the main mark hasn't been helped by it.


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Rita
Yes it was very upsetting for us but since rubbing the wax stick you can hardly see it.

We will be taking the offending cusions back to the dealer to sort out as the staples are protruding slighly all round.

happy travels.


----------



## 108138 (Nov 7, 2007)

zulurita said:


> Hi Andy, Kim,
> 
> We picked our new Cheyenne 660 up 3rd Nov and are also pleased with it so far.
> 
> However like you we had a staple sticking out of that arm rest cushion. I discovered it yesterday when I took the cushion and seat off to access the locker. To my horror I saw more than a slight scratch on the panel by the kitchen. Because the cushion/arm rest covered this I didn't realise there was a problem. I am upset as it has made a deep mark around2cm in diameter as well as minor scratches. I had been sitting that end. I have now hit the offending staple end and can no longer feel it but now left with this awfull mark!! I have tried a wax stick but the main mark hasn't been helped by it.


Hello Rita..... I have read your posting above regarding the staple. I can confirm that I will have this rectified for you during your forthcoming visit. If there is anything else please do not hesitate to contact me.

Martyn Leaf
General Manager
Chelston Service Centre


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Martyn,

Thank you very much for reading my post and responding. I was going to mention it when I came up on Monday/Tuesday. As you can imagine I was upset but I have managed to bash in the offending bit of staple and checked both cushion/arm rests for anymore staples sticking out.

Thanks again.


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

I have today finally taken the offending cushions back to the dealer, they have decided they must go back to Autotrail.

We will see how long they take to come back.

After the heavy rain recently I have noticed a slight drip from the scuttle join and so it looks like I to am to suffer from this problem.

I will watch the forum with interest re a proper fix from fiat.

Otherwise every thing is still fine.

Now covered 600 odd miles. 22.4 miles to the gallon.


----------

